# Steering wheel swap



## Tim Adams (Apr 20, 2014)

I see I posted this under the wrong generation!! Mods please move.

Thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So Moved!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Tim Adams said:


> Anyone swap out the cheap plastic one for the leather trimmed one? Just bough a LT RS 2018 Hatch. I can’t believe at that price point they put that cheap ass wheel in it.


I don't have much info on replacing, but I would also like to express my dissatisfaction for them doing that. I saw a super nice hatch at the dealer. Loaded with everything, RS package, and I take a peek inside and "Oh lord, what is that...? A basic spongy steering wheel? Why...?"

I think as long as it has the controls on the steering wheel you have, it should be a direct plug and play swap. Best of luck.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I cannot imagine it is that different from the Gen I's

[h=1]How to remove and replace your steering wheel[/h]


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's a straight swap for your car.
Airbag comes off like in that video(he thinks he couldn't get top two springs and resorted to sliding airbag out...That's a the actual way to do it.) Once that's off you can pry off the trim panel, switches and wiring harness from front. Be careful and be sure note the routing of the harnesses. It's very tedious to get back together if misalign the harnesses. Once the front trim and switches are off you can access and remove the rear switches by removing the screw that holds them in.
The steering wheel retaining bolt is a one time use bolt. Get a new one when you do the swap.


----------



## torontouser (9 mo ago)

Has anyone successfully upgraded the steering wheel? I am thinking about upgrading a 2016 gen2 steering wheel with no controls on it at all. Something like this picture









I wanna replace it with the one below but wondering if the cruise control/sound controls would work...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

torontouser said:


> Has anyone successfully upgraded the steering wheel? I am thinking about upgrading a 2016 gen2 steering wheel with no controls on it at all. Something like this picture
> View attachment 297025
> 
> 
> ...


If I read your post correctly, you know that just changing the steering wheel with one that has other controls will not make them work. It takes a lot more effort to do that.


----------



## torontouser (9 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> If I read your post correctly, you know that just changing the steering wheel with one that has other controls will not make them work. It takes a lot more effort to do that.


I am trying to figure that out. If someone has done the swap, wondering if the harness is already there for both the controls on the right-hand side and cruise control and only coding is required or if cabling would also be necessary. 

I have read some comments mentioning they were able to get the cruise control running just with the steering wheel swap but I don't think that is valid for every case. Have you tried a swap before @Blasirl?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

torontouser said:


> I am trying to figure that out. If someone has done the swap, wondering if the harness is already there for both the controls on the right-hand side and cruise control and only coding is required or if cabling would also be necessary.
> 
> I have read some comments mentioning they were able to get the cruise control running just with the steering wheel swap but I don't think that is valid for every case. Have you tried a swap before @Blasirl?


I already had cruise. I have not read a single case where they were able to just do a hardware swap to get it to work.


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

I just wrapped my cheap plastic wheel with suede wrap from eBay, night and day difference. Mine has all the buttons so not sure about the harness sorry.


----------



## Odenkurtiak (8 mo ago)

The steering wheel is the only part of the car with which its owner has the most contact. And as for me, the leather steering wheel is more beautiful in appearance and more pleasant to the touch. Grip with such a steering wheel is much better than with a plastic one, it does not slip out of your hands. Plus, the leather steering wheel can be customized in a variety of colors to match your interior car lights. For example, my lighting is bright blue, and I wanted the steering wheel to be either the same color or red or greenish. And most importantly, even the leather steering wheel is quite cheap actually, so there is no point in saving money.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Odenkurtiak said:


> Grip with such a steering wheel is much better than with a plastic one, it does not slip out of your hands


Welcome aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

